# Πρόβλημα προσάρτησης οπτικού δίσκου στο kde

## pitel-pan

Γειά σας παιδιά πρόσφατα έστησα ενα pc με Gentoo!! ολα καλά μεχρι που διαπύστωσα ότι δεν μπορώ να δώ τα cd(δεν εμφανίζεται το dvd στο Αvaible Devices)

σας παραθέτω πληροφορίες:

```

# dmesg |grep -i dvd

hda: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GH22NP20, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide-cd: hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R/RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

00:00.5 PIC: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE I/O APIC Interrupt Controller

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:02.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller

00:03.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A SATA 2-Port Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 07)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to ISA Bridge

00:11.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 Ultra VLINK Controller

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 7c)

00:13.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A Host Bridge

00:13.1 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT] (rev a1)

04:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

04:05.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 07)

# rc-status

Runlevel: default

 syslog-ng                                                                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 consolekit                                                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 dcron                                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 udev-mount                                                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 sysfs                                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 dbus                                                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

$ id

uid=1000(panagiotis) gid=1000(panagiotis) ομάδες=1000(panagiotis),6(disk),7(lp),10(wheel),11(floppy),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),35(games),80(cdrw),85(usb),100(users),102(pulse),105(plugdev),250(portage),1001(vboxusers)

```

Έχω σπάσει το κεφάλι μου να βρώ τι φταίει!! παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας   :Sad: 

επίσης γιατι το dvd μου δεν το βλέπει ως sr0;

ευχαριστώ για την κατανοησή σας!!

Παναγιώτης

----------

## Stamos

Genkernel h manual?

----------

